# المرأة المثالية



## sunny man (5 أكتوبر 2007)

"امرأة فاضله من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الللالىء، 






1. وسادة سيند اليها الزوج رأسه المتعب.


2.وكتابا يقرأه لتسلية.


3. وعصا يستند اليها عندما يصيبه الكلل.


4. ومظلة يفردها فوق رأسه ليحتمي من امطار الحياة.


5. وسيارة تحمله سريعا لتحقيق آماله.


6. وثلاجة تهدىء له اعصابه بعد الكفاح.


7. ونظارة تقرب له السعادة وتبعد عنه الشفاء.


امرأة فاضله من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الللالىء، بها يثق قلب زوجها الى غنيمة. تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها. تطلب صوفا وكتانا وتشغل بيدين راضيتين. هي كسفن التاجر تجلب طعامها من بعيد وتقوم إذ الليل بعد وتعطي اكلا لاهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها... تنطق حقوبها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها... سراجها لا ينطفىء في الليل تمد يدها الى المغزل وتمسك كفاها بالفلكة تبسط كفيها للفقير وتمد يديها الى المسكين. العز والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الآتي تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنة المعروف، تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تآكل خبز الكسل. يقوم اولادها ويطوبونها. زوجها ايضا فيمدحها.. الحسن غش والجمال باطل. أما المرآة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح. (أمثال 31:10.30).​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

ايه الكلام الجميل ده

"امرأة فاضله من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الللالىء، 

ربنا يباركك

موضوع جميل 

وياريت الكل يقروه​


----------



## sunny man (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

شكرا على مرورك. و المرأة المثالية كنز نفيس لا يقدر بثمن


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

*sunny manميرسي علي موضوعك الرائه*
*وعلي كلاماتك الموثره اللي بجد يتعمق في معانيها هيحس بتاثيرها*​


----------



## sunny man (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

شكرا على مرورك يا ميرو


----------



## tarkei69 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

thank mi sweet


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## safsofeh (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

*كلام رائع جدا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## sunny man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

ايه الكلام الجميل ده

"امرأة فاضله من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الللالىء، 

ربنا يباركك

موضوع جميل 

وياريت الكل يقروه


----------



## sunny man (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة المثالية*

شكرا على مرورك يا  شاميران


----------

